# Walnut...using the nut itself



## miataman (Aug 14, 2009)

I know many say walnut makes to strong of a taste. But I have a walnut tree in my yard & last year a branch came down. So I thought I would try it. I actually like it. It's not to strong for me...to each his own I guess 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The question I have is right now the friggin' walnuts are droppin' like crazy & I always hate this time of year because of that. I have to be careful where I park my car & stuff like that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But that made me think of something as I was smoking this week. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have a crap load of walnuts from my tree...hmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













...Can I use them to smoke with 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I would want to leave the husk of if possible because I sure don't want to husk them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 My concern is there are 3 parts to the nut...the husk, the shell, and the meat of the nut. I'm pretty sure the shell & meat of the nut will be fine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But not so sure about the husk 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I really don' t want to husk them. If I have to do that I will just leave them all for the squirrels again this year. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyone have any ideas about the husks? Plus I'm sure they would be dried and brown when I go to use them, but right now they are all green as they fall off the tree. Any plusses or minuses to them being green if I try them?

Tim


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 14, 2009)

I would say that would be a big mistake... Walnuts with the hulls on would give everything a real bitter taste I believe.  Also until they are dried you would have one big BROWN MESS.  

Advertise them on Craig's list if you don't want them Black Walnuts sell good around here in the Kansas City area...


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 14, 2009)

My best experience is with using the shells, regardless of the type of nut.


----------



## rivet (Aug 14, 2009)

I Used to have a huge walnu tree before the ice storm took it down. I threw the walnuts on the fire a couple times and the husks are bitter as all get out. Don't do it.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 14, 2009)

Not that sure about walnuts but I know things like peach pits and some other big seed type fruits have certain harmful chemicals in them that get released when burned.
I wouldn't risk using them.


----------



## bluefrog (Aug 14, 2009)

I have used hickory nuts.  We had several hickory trees in the yard when I lived outside of Atlanta.  The hulls do give abitter taste but the shell and nut meat were fine.

Scott


----------

